# I Was Starting to Smell Skunky



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

When steelhead season starts I set modest expectations knowing that catching chrome is not usually a big numbers game. I expected to catch a few, and have some days when I get shut out. Well, after catching two in mid-to-late October I thought that maybe my expectations were too low. Then came November, and after a handful of trips, went 0 for the month. So much for raising expectations. I was starting to smell skunky… until today. Finally.

Off and on, the past several trips I have been experimenting with a sinking leader, hoping to get deeper in some of the pools on the Grand. Using a standard leader, I never felt like I was near the bottom whenever I would swing a fly through a pool. Today, I tied on an egg sucking leech, and it was my ticket to success.

The photo has no perspective, as I was in a hurry to snap the photo and release the fish. My guess is it was close to 20”, and had a nice pink color on the gill plate. It put up a good fight after a very subtle take. Most of the takes I’ve had swinging a fly have been strong. The tug is distinctive, so there’s no doubt a fish is on. Today’s take felt like the fly ticked bottom. No matter, skunk off.

The rest of the fishermen on the river seemed to be having a tough time of it. There was a guide with a client who said I might have caught the only fish in the river. I’ve been where they were at, and feel their pain. They’ll catch em. I'm convinced steelhead fishing is being in the right place, at the right time.


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats and beautiful fish! Was at the Grand this morning for about an hour and had no luck. Hoping to break a skunk streak myself, soon.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

Congrats, way to stick it out. Been a really slow in Ohio this fall. Just out of curiosity do you normally swing without a sink tip?


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Zimmer were you at city park tonight? I saw a guy there with a guide. I too, like most got skunked. When I started around 2pm ish I did see two guys walking out carrying two fish, both smaller.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice, it feels good to get or that no fish hump. The pressure is off now, you should start getting a few more. Think everyones season started slow this year, mine def did. The past couple of weeks for me have been good. Managed 6 on the Rocky Sunday to my surprise. All fresh fish and another 4 on the Grand Monday. All my fish have been comming from deep slower waters throwing clean marabou jigs. Darker colors seem to be working better this year.

You right ZimmerJ much of steelheading is being in the right place at the right time. What i have found out that helps me catch more fish is knowledge of our rivers. How deep are spots at diff flows and what areas hold active fish at different river temps and times of the day. All of that then plays into your presentation. Get it all dialed in and you can usually find a fish every outing even in the lowest of flows.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

SelfTaught said:


> Zimmer were you at city park tonight? I saw a guy there with a guide. I too, like most got skunked. When I started around 2pm ish I did see two guys walking out carrying two fish, both smaller.


That wasn't me. I fished early at Helen Hazen.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

fly_ohio said:


> Congrats, way to stick it out. Been a really slow in Ohio this fall. Just out of curiosity do you normally swing without a sink tip?


I'll swing a fly with a normal leader when I know the water is less than 3' or the flow is low. I like to make a big upstream mend to get the fly lower. I may use the sinking leader more now.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Good work! Way to stick with it. I caught my earliest river run steel this fall 9/14 or so swinging a purple zonker minnow. I swung for the next couple months with only 1 hit... I switched back to drift on the noodle rod and hooked a bunch in conny last weekend. Admittedly, I like hitting the river and getting numbers. As I love tying streamers and fishing the swing, it was just getting too frustrating this fall. Will bring out swing setup in spring... Hands down, you can't beat the hit from a swung fly though! Ive heard many differing opinions on swinging streamers in winter temps - what you all think?


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

I have to say I'm surprised to hear all the negative reviews about our fall run. I think we're having the best one we've ever seen since the Manistees got started


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

MadMax1 said:


> Hands down, you can't beat the hit from a swung fly though! Ive heard many differing opinions on swinging streamers in winter temps - what you all think?


Definitely gets harder once water temps drop to 38-32 degrees but you can still find fish willing to grab even when the rivers are almost locked up. Its really important to get the fly down so tips and heavier flies are a must. keep it low and slow. Intermediate heads are nice to have on bigger water to help slow the swing down but stacking mends will get ya there too. I find that bigger patterns work better when its cold, especially rabbit and marabou type flies. Gotta convince the fish that the fly is worth wasting energy on.


----------

